# AMD's Next Gen. Korona High-End Desktop Platform to Fuse Processor with Northbridge



## btarunr (Jul 25, 2011)

AMD's next generation high-end desktop platform codenamed "Korona", will fuse the processor silicon with the northbridge. Currently, the "Scorpius" platform which is partially launched, follows the slightly older platform layout of a processor with IMC, and a 2-chip chipset. The PCI-Express root complex is still in the chipset. Scorpius includes upcoming FX Series "Zambezi" processors, and AMD 9-series desktop chipset, with AM3+ socket. AMD has a parallel platform that caters to value-thru-mainstream segments, the "Lynx" platform, which has already transitioned to the 2-chip model in which the APU chip packs processor cores, an IMC, a PCI-Express root complex, and a GPU. 






Korona platform, due for 2012, will consist of a new CPU architecture called "Piledriver", that succeeds the yet to be released "Bulldozer". Nothing else is known about Piledriver, except that the first high-end CPUs based on it will be codenamed "Komodo", and will pack 10 cores. Since this is a major platform layout rearrangement, Korona will introduce a new socket called FM2, it is quite logical to assume that the new socket will be incompatible with AM3+. 

Korona combines Komodo CPUs with Hudson D4 Fusion Controller Hub (FCH), which is just a glorified southbridge, much like the A75 chipset and Intel's Platform Controller Hub (PCH). The Hudson D4 packs no less than 8 SATA 6 Gb/s ports with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 support; an integrated USB 3.0 controller with 4 ports, and 10 USB 2.0 ports. 

Given the particulars of this platform, we speculate that Komodo will be designed to be competitive with Intel's Ivy Bridge LGA1155 processors, or maybe even Sandy Bridge-E, if only we know the number of DDR3 memory channels Komodo will have. This doesn't mean that you shouldn't wait for Zambezi, "2012" is a vague date. For all you know, Korona could even be released by the very end of 2012.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The Hudson D4 packs no less than 8 SATA 6 Gb/s ports with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 support; an integrated USB 3.0 controller with 4 ports, and 10 USB 2.0 ports.



, that's a lot of ports


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 25, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Korona platform, due for 2012, will consist of a new CPU architecture called *"Piledriver"*


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/an/anusol-ointment-25g.jpg



The move:





The Actual machine:


----------



## xaira (Jul 25, 2011)

so am3+ will only last 1 year? that sucks, and im guessing by the name FM2 that amd will be transitioning to fusion only from top to bottom of the lineup, quite interesting, hope piledriver isnt just a bulldozer die shrink


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2011)

xaira said:


> so am3+ will only last 1 year? that sucks, and im guessing by the name FM2 that amd will be transitioning to fusion only from top to bottom of the lineup, quite interesting, hope piledriver isnt just a bulldozer die shrink



Piledriver is an improvement on Bulldozer

Most likely getting rid of the Vertical Multithreading on the Front End for something of a Horizontal Multithreading nature

Increasing the IPC

Increasing the Pipeline length

Other various small details like reducing latencies and such

and yes I know Piledriver already....it is in the K15h Software Optimization guide


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

btarunr said:


> if only we *knew* the number of DDR3 memory channels Komodo will have



fixed


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> fixed



It might be a quad-channel or might be a dual-channel
It will have 4 DIMMs for sure

and what I am talking about in the post above your post






Coarse-grain Multithreading(VMT) 
(This guy who makes these drawings help me find out how Bulldozer has a high ipc)


----------



## NC37 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, nice job AMD...now I know for sure I'll try to coax another year out of my old AM2. Not gonna upgrade to AM3+ if its not going to have any upgrade path. Already did that once with 939, not going to do it again.

Guess this isn't the best sign for their Bulldozer series. Too early to rename it the Stopgap series?


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 25, 2011)

Could it be that they are going to start rolling out new chips at a faster rate?


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2011)

NC37 said:


> Well, nice job AMD...now I know for sure I'll try to coax another year out of my old AM2. Not gonna upgrade to AM3+ if its not going to have any upgrade path. Already did that once with 939, not going to do it again.
> 
> Guess this isn't the best sign for their Bulldozer series. Too early to rename it the Stopgap series?



939 lasted pretty long though.


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Could it be that they are going to start rolling out new chips at a faster rate?



Yep

Zambezi(Bulldozer)((2011)) -> Komodo(Piledriver)((2012)) -> "Unknown"(Roadheader)((2013)) -> "Unknown"(Auger)((2014))
Llano(Hound/Stars)((2011)) -> Trinity(Piledriver)((2012)) -> "Unknown"(Roadheader)((2013)) -> "Unknown"(Auger)((2014))

I used Roadheader and Auger for easy referencing(Those aren't the real names, lol)

32nm SOI HKMG -> 32nm SOI HKMG -> 22nm Tri-gate FD-SOI -> 22nm Tri-gate FD-SOI

My source for Tri-gate FD-SOI:
http://www.internetnews.com/infra/article.php/3080111/AMD+Joins+TripleGate+Race.htm

They plan to gain to 80% of the CPU/APU Market Share (Server,Desktop,Labtop,Tablet) by 2014
(With this blitzkrieg of products)


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jul 25, 2011)

So where would AMD get their X86 license from.


----------



## erek (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbrotha03 said:


> So where would AMD get their X86 license from.



Intel


----------



## NC37 (Jul 25, 2011)

Frick said:


> 939 lasted pretty long though.



Yeah, I guess your right. I came in towards the end of it I think. Used my old Barton as long as possible. Thought 939 would go a bit longer. Really seemed like 939 was going to be the go to socket for awhile like AM2 turned out to be and then a short time after I got that setup, AM2 was announced and I kicked myself. Thankfully that board died and I got into AM2. Liked AM2-AM3. No spending extra over and over for RAM or new boards, just kept on dropping in new and things would work.


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2011)

erek said:


> Intel



seronx said "buy buy Intel" before he edited it out and I assume that was what mdbrotha was refering to. 

Intel will not go anywhere, but if what seronx said is true we have some interesting times ahead of us.


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2011)

Frick said:


> seronx said "buy buy Intel" before he edited it out and I assume that was what mdbrotha was refering to.
> 
> Intel will not go anywhere, but if what seronx said is true we have some interesting times ahead of us.



We are at the point where x86 IPC can't increase anymore, so single thread performance is not really thought upon but is improved on regardless

"Bulldozer" is the first step at getting the core count headstart

"Piledriver" is the backstep and makes sure AMD has a headstart

Unofficial names:  (Seronx made these up  (All product names move dirt in someway)

"Roadheader" is the first step at getting the fab process headstart

"Auger" is the backstep and makes sure AMD has a headstart

I call it the Tick -> *CLUCK?!* cycle
(Don't you guys call what AMD does, that as well, look at Phenom -> Phenom II and K7 -> K8)

8 cores(16 cores MCM) -> 10 cores(20 cores MCM) -> 16 cores(32 cores MCM) -> 20 cores(40 cores MCM)(floating point is so going to be huge by this AVX2 1024bits oh jeez)
Totally see it happening........
and it is all happening in a 4 year cycle....yeesh what happened to the keep your product for three years before the next upgrade....

And remember 
Zambezi competes with LGA 2011
Komodo competes with LGA 2011


----------



## repman244 (Jul 25, 2011)

seronx said:


> Zambezi competes with LGA 2011



If the $320 for top of the line Zambezi is true, it's competing against LGA 1155 IMO.

And also, some other interesting news: http://wccftech.com/amd-bulldozer-launch-september-official-8-core-fx-processors-arrive-q1-2012/


----------



## Pijoto (Jul 25, 2011)

seronx said:


> yeesh what happened to the keep your product for three years before the next upgrade....



It's a good thing PC games don't need all that much CPU resources these days... I'm betting that an eventual upgrade to an Athlon II X4 and a Radeon 7000 series card will carry me till 2014; that should be when the new consoles come out.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 25, 2011)

Roadheader? Screw that if it doesn't go Bulldozer, Piledriver, Wrecking Ball then AMD's failed me as a company. 

As for the longevity of socket types I've never understood this complaint. If you're the type to upgrade your processor every 12 months then I guess that's understandable, but for everyone else that tends to keep their computers for *at least* 2 years isn't it expected that it's time to buy a new motherboard and memory as well?





Pijoto said:


> It's a good thing PC games don't need all that much CPU resources these days... I'm betting that an eventual upgrade to an Athlon II X4 and a Radeon 7000 series card will carry me till 2014; that should be when the new consoles come out.


Change that to 2013 and 2500K and I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## XoR (Jul 25, 2011)

@seronx
LGA2011? 
first Bulldozer have to prove it can beat Nehalem


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 25, 2011)

*mooorrrtaaalllll cooommbbbaaaatttt!!!!*

Bull dozer pile driver its like amd and intel are playing mortal combat or. Some sort of wrestling video game don't care what u call it until its released its all fictional


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 25, 2011)

next one should be called PowerBomb followed up by Sweet Chin Music


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 25, 2011)

seronx said:


> The move:
> http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss110/glitchygoblin/Anime and Manga/1245821686912.jpg
> 
> The Actual machine:
> http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00qBkaHwGWhcbU/Long-Screw-Pile-Driver-KLB32-800-.jpg



Shark seems pretty happy. Large slow moving machines..... yep perfect name 4 a cpu.   Don't get sandy bridge either....


----------



## link2009 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, TPU comments have really gone down hill.

Every other thread you read involves some sort of sexual pun or other stupid inference. It's too bad people are so bored and feel the need to impress others instead of discussing the topic at hand. I remember why I stopped coming here, I don't know how I even remembered my account name.


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> Welcome back!    Room for everyone those versed in quantum physics and those versed in robot chicken get in where u fit in. And remember it ain't that serious all the time



I think that is why we have generalnonsense.net.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 25, 2011)

If AMD doesn't pull ahead of Intel this will be an EPIC FAIL.....Intel can get away with a new socket every year because they are better.....

Nobody is gonna change platforms for a second rate chip year after year......


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 25, 2011)

The level of failure is a function of expectations. I don't think it's been AMD's goal in the past to really try and outdo Intel. They've found a nice niche with the "best price to performance" title.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> fixed



totally offtopic, awesome avatar


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 25, 2011)

Frick said:


> I think that is why we have generalnonsense.net.



True. Point taken. Some of these releases just makes it hard 2 reszist(I know on cell phone no spell check)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

They have been needing to change sockets for a VERY long time.


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2011)

repman244 said:


> If the $320 for top of the line Zambezi is true, it's competing against LGA 1155 IMO.



Price =/= Performance
AMD is exploiting their performance monoploy



Hotobu said:


> Roadheader? Screw that if it doesn't go Bulldozer, Piledriver, Wrecking Ball then AMD's failed me as a company.









Till it rends your flesh



XoR said:


> @seronx
> LGA2011?
> first Bulldozer have to prove it can beat Nehalem



Well LGA 2011 is the only cpus that have 8 Cores so, 8 cores vs 8 cores perfect competition


----------



## Steevo (Jul 25, 2011)

They better be careful, they will have to use names like, "very large machine with destructive tendencies" or "very awesome big thing" soon.


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2011)

Steevo said:


> They better be careful, they will have to use names like, "very large machine with destructive tendencies" or "very awesome big thing" soon.



Well Auger is the fusion of the bobcat and the bulldozer lines






See


----------



## repman244 (Jul 25, 2011)

seronx said:


> Price =/= Performance



Price is performance, why do you think Intel has $1000 chips and AMD doesn't?
Why were the first FX chips at $1000?

If you have the best performance you can price the chips higher, that's why you don't see any expensive AMD chips right now, because they wouldn't sell.

If they place Zambezi around $320 it's probably going to compete with 2600K.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 25, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> Bull dozer pile driver its like amd and intel are playing mortal combat or. Some sort of wrestling video game don't care what u call it until its released its all fictional



yeh because sandy bridge and ivy bridge sound menacing


I cant help but think this news leak wont help AMD sell its new FX chips this christmass as, I now am considering sticking for even longer and awiating komodo+1090(weva)chipset with pciex3 support(true crossfireable pciex3,with both at full speed), surely im not alone in thinking my cpu isnt being strained much anyway,if i had ddr3 in here id have no doubts now id be stickin wiv.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

So will it play Crysis . . . . ?














j/k


Will it finally make the move to LGA is what I want to know.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jul 25, 2011)

http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/operation-scorpius.aspx


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Will it finally make the move to LGA is what I want to know.



I hope not.


----------



## XoR (Jul 25, 2011)

seronx said:


> Well LGA 2011 is the only cpus that have 8 Cores so, 8 cores vs 8 cores perfect competition


8 semi-cores vs 8 cores + HT
what a fierce competition it will be...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

XoR said:


> 8 semi-cores vs 8 cores + HT
> what a fierce competition it will be...





erocker said:


> I hope not.



They will have to make the change to another socket type in order the add the bandwidth for more cores your seeing the limitation in AM3+


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jul 25, 2011)

They are not semi-cores.


----------



## XoR (Jul 25, 2011)

nemesis.ie said:


> They are not semi-cores.


let's hope for AMDs sake those are semi-cores, at least if those leaked results are true


----------



## repman244 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well they are "semi cores" but AMD calls them cores, so it's still a core vs core comparison.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Well they are "semi cores" but AMD calls them cores, so it's still a core vs core comparison.



My understanding was bulldozer was 6 full cores with 2 "semi cores", for a "true 8 core" processor, and the reason for the semi cores, was because the socket didn't have the bandwidth for 8 full cores. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## repman244 (Jul 25, 2011)

People call them semi cores because the cores in the module aren't the same as the cores we saw by now, the two cores share the FP unit and some other resources. 
But since AMD is calling them cores I think we need to take them as real cores.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

So it's the memory controller and USB not the whole northbridge ? 





repman244 said:


> People call them semi cores because the cores in the module aren't the same as the cores we saw by now, the two cores share the FP unit and some other resources.
> But since AMD is calling them cores I think we need to take them as real cores.



That's a silly statement, like AMD is going to call them semi cores and market it as the world first true "semi 8 core processor. Of course AMD is going to make a positive spin on it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 25, 2011)

link2009 said:


> Wow, TPU comments have really gone down hill.
> 
> Every other thread you read involves some sort of sexual pun or other stupid inference. It's too bad people are so bored and feel the need to impress others instead of discussing the topic at hand. I remember why I stopped coming here, I don't know how I even remembered my account name.



I think ur going a bit overboard my friend.  There are MANY useful threads W/O sexual references or dumb jokes.  Some of us may like to have a little fun, and for you to remember ur account name to post this means that U STILL DO come here.  

Lighten up


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I think ur going a bit overboard my friend.  There are MANY useful threads W/O sexual references or dumb jokes.  Some of us may like to have a little fun, and for you to remember ur account name to post this means that U STILL DO come here.
> 
> Lighten up



Indeed there is a difference between thread crapping and making some jokes.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 26, 2011)

seronx said:


> Piledriver is an improvement on Bulldozer
> 
> Most likely getting rid of the Vertical Multithreading on the Front End for something of a Horizontal Multithreading nature
> 
> ...




you right most important thing is increasing pipeline lengh


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> yeh because sandy bridge and ivy bridge sound menacing
> 
> 
> I cant help but think this news leak wont help AMD sell its new FX chips this christmass as, I now am considering sticking for even longer and awiating komodo+1090(weva)chipset with pciex3 support(true crossfireable pciex3,with both at full speed), surely im not alone in thinking my cpu isnt being strained much anyway,if i had ddr3 in here id have no doubts now id be stickin wiv.



Don't know about you but would never walk/drive over a bridge made of.... sand... or(Que sinister music)...ivy.....poison..... ivy .  seriously with the both of them promising so much better stuff down the road ... why buy anything for the next year ...or year after... or year after...


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 26, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> If AMD doesn't pull ahead of Intel this will be an EPIC FAIL.....Intel can get away with a new socket every year because they are better.....
> 
> Nobody is gonna change platforms for a second rate chip year after year......



AMD only care about market share and net margin, all your opinions do not matter.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 26, 2011)

AMD has diverged from traditionally massive cores b/c they realize it's unprofitable due to manufacturing costs and the TDP is too high (graphics division has already done this - compare transistor counts). It works for intel b/c they maintain a monopoly regardless of any lawsuits (brute force approach, chip and business).

AMD's new strategy is to gain 80+% performance from a ~10% increase in die size. They'll be able to have more cores in less die space for less TDP than intel. It's not made for single threaded loads at all.

This will eventually pay off with software parallelization/optimization, ever increasing costs and demand for more efficient chips, especially with a dying worldwide economy. AMD is usually ahead of the curve, which seems to hurt them as much as it helps.

At least that's how I've interpreted it


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent point in my humble opinion.  There's a huge amount of overhead in getting 2 threads to run in the same pipeline.  So ditch the overhead and complexity and just double the core count.  It makes me wonder if the only reason we have Core2 is because Intel was too stubborn to give up on Netburst.  I wonder if they couldn't have done something similar to AMD's approach and gotten more performance with fewer transistors.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Excellent point in my humble opinion.  There's a huge amount of overhead in getting 2 threads to run in the same pipeline.  So ditch the overhead and complexity and just double the core count.  It makes me wonder if the only reason we have Core2 is because Intel was too stubborn to give up on Netburst.  I wonder if they couldn't have done something similar to AMD's approach and gotten more performance with fewer transistors.



um um...wasn't core2 based on the P3 architecture? or were you refering to core2 release for excessive work on netburst?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

I might be confused, but I thought that NetBurst was intel's first attempt at hyper-threading.  It first appeared in Pentium 4's apparently.  The Core architecture seems to be, as you said, a more direct descendant of the P3 architecture.  My only point was that they got the HT bug early on, tried to implement it with NB but didn't succeed until Nehalem.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> Don't know about you but would never walk/drive over a bridge made of.... sand... or(Que sinister music)...ivy.....poison..... ivy .  seriously with the both of them promising so much better stuff down the road ... why buy anything for the next year ...or year after... or year after...



Yes their both pretty bad with the namings some times.


But you should not need to as your running a i7 setup lol


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2011)

Frick said:


> 939 lasted pretty long though.



Not really. Only 2 years. 2004-06.



seronx said:


> Price =/= Performance
> AMD is exploiting their performance monoploy
> 
> 
> ...



Except that I'm willing to bet that bulldozer is only gonna be (at best) as fast as 1155 SB. I wouldn't call that competing with 2011 SBE.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So will it play Crysis . . . . ?
> 
> 
> j/k
> ...


I actually don't like LGA. Bent or broken socket pins are much harder to fix than pins on a cpu.



Hayder_Master said:


> you right most important thing is increasing pipeline lengh



Yeah, because that worked so well for Pentium 4. lol. Increasing pipe length by itself won't net you anything.



TheGuruStud said:


> AMD has diverged from traditionally massive cores b/c they realize it's unprofitable due to manufacturing costs and the TDP is too high (graphics division has already done this - compare transistor counts). It works for intel b/c they maintain a monopoly regardless of any lawsuits (brute force approach, chip and business).
> 
> AMD's new strategy is to gain 80+% performance from a ~10% increase in die size. They'll be able to have more cores in less die space for less TDP than intel. It's not made for single threaded loads at all.
> 
> ...


Except that Intel still currently wins in multi-threaded loads as well. (And likely will for some time to come.)


----------



## lashton (Jul 26, 2011)

seronx said:


> Piledriver is an improvement on Bulldozer
> 
> Most likely getting rid of the Vertical Multithreading on the Front End for something of a Horizontal Multithreading nature
> 
> ...



I think AMD will try to increase the pipeline length but then they will hit an "instruction lag" on this, Intel carry this over with a MAssive (12MB at times) L3 cache, AMD pipelines in the Phenoms atleast (and i assume bulldozer) are short and this is part of the performance issue AMD have had with the phenoms, remember the phenoms were designed to compete with the core2 quads, which they did, I hope the bulldozer architecture had longer pipe lines


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Not really. Only 2 years. 2004-06.



Seemed longer.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jul 26, 2011)

repman244 said:


> People call them semi cores because the cores in the module aren't the same as the cores we saw by now, the two cores share the FP unit and some other resources.
> But since AMD is calling them cores I think we need to take them as real cores.



There are 8 x 128-bit FPU parts AFAICS, one per core. You only see "less FPUs" if you are doing 256-bit where the FPUs are paired up so you get 4 x 256bit units.

This seems very flexible/granular to me.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2011)

nemesis.ie said:


> *There are 8 x 128-bit FPU parts AFAICS,* one per core. You only see "less FPUs" if you are doing 256-bit where the FPUs are paired up so you get 4 x 256bit units.
> 
> This seems very flexible/granular to me.



That's not what the info going around suggests.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 26, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That's not what the info going around suggests.



He's right.


----------



## tilldeath (Jul 26, 2011)

seronx said:


> It might be a quad-channel or might be a dual-channel
> It will have 4 DIMMs for sure
> 
> and what I am talking about in the post above your post
> ...



just a thought, but isn't DDR4 going to hit the market in the future? It may run this?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> He's right.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=news&action=file&id=1063



That makes BD sound a bit better. I'm still going with Intel keeps the performance lead tho.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2011)

lashton said:


> i think amd will try to increase the pipeline length but then they will hit an "instruction lag" on this, intel carry this over with a massive (12mb at times) l3 cache, amd pipelines in the phenoms atleast (and i assume bulldozer) are short and this is part of the performance issue amd have had with the phenoms, remember the phenoms were designed to compete with the core2 quads, which they did, i hope the bulldozer architecture had longer pipe lines



longer stage pipelines is what killed the p4.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> longer stage pipelines is what killed the p4.



This is probably going to sound stupid, but maybe that's why they group the cores into modules.  Then you can run parallel pipes and not have to worry about branch prediction.  Of course that's like running every thread twice at the same time which doesn't sound very efficient, so there would have to be more to it if that is an even remotely accurate guess.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetBurst_(microarchitecture)

i feel that P3 and Athlon/Athlon XP if they were clocked to 3.8GHz would literally leave P4 in the dust performance wise


----------



## perucho07 (Sep 11, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So will it play Crysis . . . . ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I play smoothly all the Crysis versions by using my old rig (slightly upgraded)

-MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum AGP Sckt. 939 (Anand Tech Gold Medal 2004)
-Opteron 180 Dual Core (Denmark) O/C to 3GHz. 250x12 @ 183MHz (this CPU is fast!)
-Zalman 6 pipes double fan pure copper.
-G.Skill 2GB (2x1) @ 2.5-3-3-6-1T (best DDR400 DRAM)
-Sapphire HD3850 AGP 512MB 256bits O/C (excellent VC!)
-2x Raptors 74.3 GB in RAID 0.
Directx 10 for WinXP-SP3
AMD Fusion Software
PhysX for Radeon HD 
Min. FPS: 40
Time from Power-On to Desktop: about 30sec.

I think to build my new rig on 1H 2012 but using the new Intel architecture, i.e. Sckt. LGA 2011, X79 chipset and the new 6-8 cores CPU. 2x SSD SATA3.0 in RAID 0, NVIDIA Fermi new generation VCs in SLI, etc. The cost of this rig is about $3,600-3,700. 
AMD new generation architecture is cheaper, maybe $1,200-1,500 less, but AMD is delayed releasing its new technologies. I think Intel overall performance will be 15-20% greater than AMD. One pays what one gets!


----------



## Super XP (Sep 29, 2011)

*AMD Cancels Next-Gen Komodo Processor, Corona Platform in Favour of New Chips.*

*AMD Cancels Next-Gen Komodo Processor, Corona Platform in Favour of New Chips.*
AMD's Readies Vishera CPUs, Volan Platform as Next-Gen Desktop

LINK:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...r_Corona_Platform_in_Favour_of_New_Chips.html

AMD sticking with Socket AM3+ for the rest of 2012. Good news IMO, and gives AMD more time to perfect the newer Socket FM2 which should replace AM3+ in 2013. Nothing like poping in a nice 8 & 10 Core AMD Piledriver into Socket AM3+. This move should help Bulldozer sell better IMO...


----------



## Inceptor (Sep 30, 2011)

So AM3+ gets an extension with an upgrade path to Piledriver from Bulldozer.
So people don't have to worry about new chipsets.  Who knows what the mixture of root causes of the change really are, but it is a smart move to extend the AM3+ chipset, even if it is a fallback position.
It sounds like AMD is consolidating in order to concentrate resources on 2013+.  Looks like the new CEO hit the ground running.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I say its a good move for the AM3+ Croud, Once the final Next Gen AMD AM3+ CPU is released i will drop that in my bros machine and max out the 1600MHz DDR3 in it, aka 32GB n maybe even upgrade the video card in 5-7 years


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2011)

My question is this, how will this affect performance? This is an awfully old socket now. (Roots back in '06). Allowing backwards compatibility is great to a point, but it eventually becomes a hindrance, not a benefit.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 1, 2011)

i dont think the sockets as big an issue as intel would lead people to believe, if designed right in the first place the busses and direct interconnects largely remain the same untill a new bus comes along which requires different connections alls well plus they can adjust the dies interconnect substrate to compensate for changes.

quad channel memory or more pciex lanes or something usefull might warrant a new socket but cpu internals to me shouldnt allways req a new socket with intel imho they choose to rather then need to swap sockets so often.

infact i think its unfair to swap sockets as much as intel does as i cant find a decent 775 mobo now, just p41 and tat so in 3 years people will have no chance of getting a decent 1156 mobo to fix an old pc


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm wagering a guess here, but I'm willing to bet more memory channels would be a benefit to the BD architecture. By sticking with this socket for this long, they are constraining themselves to it's design limits, instead of being able to innovate further. 

5 years just seems too long for a socket to me.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 1, 2011)

Wile E said:


> 5 years just seems too long for a socket to me.



you maybe right but i mean only that they could still in effect stay loyal to sockets and switch users to the g34(i think) which is esstablished and has quad mem support, or yes a new socket but i do like them then to stick with that a few years ya know, and thats why ill not be buying intel this time round.

so in brief yeh new socket but keep for a bit then


----------

